# Fragen zur Maas



## Thomas9904 (26. April 2003)

In unserem Partnerforum der Zeitschrift Boote tauchte hier 
folgende Frage zur Maas auf:

Angeln auf der Maas 
Hallo an alle Hobbyangler,
könnt ihr mir ein Gebiet an der Maas nennen welches sich gut zum angeln eignet. Welche Fische fängt man dort und wie hoch sind die Kosten (Tagesschein/Wochenende).

Falls sich jemand von Euch auskennt, wäre es nett, wenn Ihr dort antworten würdet.:m :m


----------



## Buhle (28. April 2003)

Also, deine Fragen bezüglich der Maas, kann ich dir sehr genau beantworten.
Als erstes gehst du zur POST, und holst dir dort eine Berechtigung zum Angeln in Holland ( 9,50 € ) für das ganze Jahr.
Als nächstes mußt du in einen Angelladen gehen ( Zoofachgeschäft oder Ähnliches ) und dort mußt du dich in eine Art Liste Eintragen, du erhälts dort deine Legitimierung zum Angeln. ( der hiesige Angelverein erhebt diesen Beitrag, da du auf deren Gewässer Angels) Dann bekommst du benötigten zweiten Schein ( 22,50 € ) 
Gesamtkosten: 9,50 € + 22,50 € = 32,00 €
Diese Scheine, gelten das ganze Jahr 01.01.03 - 31.12.03
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ich selber Angel nur auf der Maas, und zwar bei GENNEP.
Das liegt gleich hinter der Grenze bei Goch.
Frag dich einfach zu dem Restaurant " Maatzenburg" durch, dann fährst du 3 Km nur an der Maas vorbei, und suche dir dort einen guten Sitzplatz aus.
( Aber Vorsicht, viele hänger #h  , aber dafür Kapitaler Fang Garantiert ) 
:q


----------

